# Prestar vs. Sacar un libro



## JaRuleKing

Hola,

quiero hacer una pregunta. 

Si yo voy a una biblioteca qué es lo que tengo que decir:

"Quiero prestar un libro" o "Quiero sacar un libro" de su biblioteca??

Alguien me puede explicar las diferencias de estos dos verbos en este contexto.

Saludos!!!


----------



## baufred

... entre amigos: prestar un libro > tiene el sentido como "dejar a un amigo amablemente p.e. para un tiempo corto"
en la biblioteca: sacar un libro > tiene el sentido de "entnehmen"

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## JaRuleKing

Hola,

entonces, si lo he entendido bien. Si voy a una bibi tengo que decir: quiero sacar este libro!! y luego podría decir: tengo el libro prestado!

Y en otro contexto: Le he prestado a XXX mi libro "YYYY"

correcto así, verdad?


----------



## baufred

... sí, asi es ...
pero no te sorprendes, en el uso cotidiano se usan de vez en cuando ambas formas para sacar libros de una biblioteca ... 

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## jordi picarol

JaRuleKing,sí lo has entendido muy bien,pero en la práctica no sería así.Buscarías el libro en cuestión,irías a la mesa del bibliotecario o bibliotecaria y dirías:¿puedo sacar este libro? A veces las bibliotecas no "dejan sacar" algún libro en concreto,aunque te lo "prestan" un rato para consultarlo allí mismo.A un amigo le dirías:¿me "prestas" este libro?,y él podría contestarte: no puedo,no es mío,lo he "sacado" de la biblioteca.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## jordi picarol

baufred said:


> ... sí, asi es ...
> pero no te sorprendes, en el uso cotidiano se usan de vez en cuando ambas formas para sacar libros de una biblioteca ...
> 
> Saludos -- baufred --


...pero no te sorprendAs,...
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## baufred

@Jordi:
... siempre la trampa del subjuntivo ... gracias por corregirme ...

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Oceanboy

También podrías llevar el libro prestado a tu casa y devolverlo después de un par de días por ejemplo.

" llevar prestado " usamos mucho en el Ecuador.

Saludos,


----------

